# Glock aftermarket parts



## Boar Hunter (Apr 19, 2014)

When I look online, there are so many sellers of aftermarket parts for Glocks.  I have a gen 2 G20 that has served me well for many years, but I would like to improve some functions like the trigger.  

With so many aftermarket suppliers, how do I know the good from the bad?  Any advice?


----------



## jglenn (Apr 19, 2014)

just go to Brownells and look at what they have.. they never sell junk...


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 19, 2014)

So what do you not like about the trigger?  If its just a little rough, a dremel with a polishing wheel and some Flitz will smooth it out some.

Pull weight?  Be careful about just buying a 3.5# connector.  I bought one from Brownells and while it did drop the pull weight, sometimes it would "double" when I  pulled the trigger.  Either that or maybe I was riding the trigger reset and it would fire the second shot accidentally.  Either way, I put the factory connector back in.

Buddies of mine who are Glock armorers recommend getting a trigger unit where everything is assembled together - they like Zev Tech units, but they are pricey  https://www.glockworx.com/Products.aspx?CAT=3688

There are other makers out there who will sell you an assembled unit to get you where you want to be for the price of a Zev Tech or less.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess my stock trigger isn't really bad.  I've just been reading about how many people swap or modify the triggers and I thought I might be missing something.  I love the pistol, it accompanies me to the woods every time I go.  

Maybe the factory equipment is the most reliable? It hasn't failed me yet.

What do you think about steel recoil spring guide rods?


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 19, 2014)

Check out the "The 25 Cent Glock Trigger Job" on YouTube or Google.

If you have 3000-5000 rounds or more through your Glock, its time to replace the recoil spring - definitely if you have 5k rounds through it.  I like the steel recoil spring guide and the tungsten one too for more rigidity and heavier weight up front.  Get new springs with them.  All the springs will start to get tired after enough rounds, just buy them as a set.

The one thing I do to ALL my Glocks is change out the sights.  TFOs for carry guns and Warren Tactical for my IDPA guns.


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 21, 2014)

For a Glock that you are going to carry for protection, I would suggest you replace the stock connector with a factory 3.5lb connector. The stock trigger is about 5.5lbs, the 3.5lb connector will drop it to 4-4.5lbs, nice range for a carry piece. 

That's all I've done to my off-duty piece, a G19. Plus, I polished up a few of the moving parts.

Lots of good sights on the market for Glocks. I use a Heinie Ledge serrated black rear and tritium front.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

I put a 3.5 connector in mine, love it. Took all that "crunchiness" out of it.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 28, 2014)

G20 10mm.    If you don't carry it, you can do a pretty good trigger job on it.  I wouldn't do it on a carry gun though.

The fulcrum trigger is supposed to be the best.  But on my Gen4 G35 competition gun, I just went with a Wolf spring kit and a highly polished 3.5 connector.  Its around 2.5-3lb.  

I tried a Ghost Rocket connector but I got the angle wrong and I didn't like the reset.  So I actually swapped into one of my old Gen1 17L's and it feels a lot better in it then the G35.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jun 2, 2014)

cmshoot said:


> For a Glock that you are going to carry for protection, I would suggest you replace the stock connector with a factory 3.5lb connector. The stock trigger is about 5.5lbs, the 3.5lb connector will drop it to 4-4.5lbs, nice range for a carry piece.
> 
> That's all I've done to my off-duty piece, a G19. Plus, I polished up a few of the moving parts.
> 
> Lots of good sights on the market for Glocks. I use a Heinie Ledge serrated black rear and tritium front.



I'm always weary when it comes to modifying my carry gun. I've read multiple places and most importantly to me from massad ayoob that that kind of modification while it makes the shooting part easier it may make the legal part of it more tricky.


----------



## wareagle700 (Jun 2, 2014)

Djtrout81 said:


> I'm always weary when it comes to modifying my carry gun. I've read multiple places and most importantly to me from massad ayoob that that kind of modification while it makes the shooting part easier it may make the legal part of it more tricky.



I have heard that too, yet never heard if it coming up in a court case.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 3, 2014)

leoparddog said:


> Check out the "The 25 Cent Glock Trigger Job" on YouTube or Google.



...or maybe just the .20 Cent Trigger Job?

http://www.glockforum.net/forum/glo...ntenance/705-25-cent-trigger-job-problem.html


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 3, 2014)

Steve762us said:


> ...or maybe just the .20 Cent Trigger Job?
> 
> http://www.glockforum.net/forum/glo...ntenance/705-25-cent-trigger-job-problem.html



Did you read that thread?  His Glock was going 3 shot burst on him.  He must have really done some "over polishing" on the thing.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jun 12, 2014)

I shoot a Charlie Vanek trigger. It is UNBELIEVABLE! You can adjust the pre-travel as well as the reset. 

http://vanekcustom.com/index.html


----------

